# peir



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

*pier*

is there any good piers for kings near morhead cit/ atlantic beach


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

no offense man, but your constant misspelling of pier on rdt and here is getting on my nerves. especially when the name of this site is pierandsurf.com. that taken care of, i think bogue inlet, triple s and some other piers are near there


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> no offense man, but your constant misspelling of pier on rdt and here is getting on my nerves. especially when the name of this site is pierandsurf.com. that taken care of, i think bogue inlet, triple s and some other piers are near there


 I sure hope there was no offense meant,bluerunner,cause of all the "spellers" out there,I gotta rank at somewhere close to the bottom.. 

Have always relied on a bud of mine's proverb,"It ain't how ya spellit,it what you're sayin that counts.."..


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah, i'm just pointing out to him. everybody makes a mistake now and then, but this is like the 6th or 7th time at least that he's spelled it wrong, especially with the correct spelling either in his address bar or right at the top of the site. Jus tryin to help the kid out a little. i got nothin against typos, but when somebody has seen the word i know dozens of times and continues to misspell it it gets on my nerves, so i correct them. just one of those little deals i guess. I'm certainly not picking on him or anything like that


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

sorry about that and the funny thing is I type "pier" in right when I go to the site 
I eited all of my post just for u bluerunner

by the way this is the internet I don't care if I spell anything right as long as the message can be understood


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

I'm a grammar nazi too. Intentional misuse is one thing, but genuine, unmitigated ignorance is a whole other kettle of fish.

Also bug me: TYPING IN ALL CAPS, Capitalizing Every Word In A Post No Matter What.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dits a gut thang I gots my spell chicken and I learned Phonix reel goodns er else Iz might make someones upset wuth mez over spellenzs mustakes.  Now I gots my spellens down guud maybe I cudz learned to feesh.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

SAY WHAT?.....THE R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Dits a gut thang I gots my spell chicken and I learned Phonix reel goodns er else Iz might make someones upset wuth mez over spellenzs mustakes.  Now I gots my spellens down guud maybe I cudz learned to feesh.


 Shooter,*yer killin me...*   Flathead,you and I are all in da bottem of da class,an lernt spelin frum da same techer huh??   

Hopefully someone will come on here that lives in Morehead,*don't really mater if he can spell or not,*  All he really has to know is what piers will be catchin good around Atlantic Beach and Morehead City..


----------



## mallardtone-man (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought you guys might like this, I found it on another forum.

For all you people whining about spelling

I thought U might find this pretty interesting....ya know?
Typoglycemia



Don't delete this because it looks weird. Believe it or not you can read it ....

I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to rscheearch taem at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Such a cdonition is arppoiately cllaed Typoglycemia -

Amzanig huh? Yaeh and yuo awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

well done mallardtone-man

now can someone answer the origanal question about a good pier around atlantic beach for king rigging around mid june ok


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Dits a gut thang I gots my spell chicken and I learned Phonix reel goodns er else Iz might make someones upset wuth mez over spellenzs mustakes.  Now I gots my spellens down guud maybe I cudz learned to feesh.



the horrible thing is, after living in richmond for 5 years, i can understand that right gud


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

bluerunner said:


> no offense man, but your constant misspelling of pier on rdt and here is getting on my nerves. especially when the name of this site is pierandsurf.com. that taken care of, i think bogue inlet, triple s and some other piers are near there


Whut about capitlizations and puchuatations? Capitalizations and punchuations us puttn the BIG letterz at the beginin oven a sentence and them dots. at the ind of a sentenz.  None of us is perfect. Mercy.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

*Triple S*

I have fished the Triple S pier in June the last few years. They do have a couple spots on the "T" for king rigging. Plenty of bait to be had around then if you have some sabiki rigs. I usually catch them and put them straight on the hook because there is no comunity bait tank and they dont stay to fresh any way. All I have caught there so far was one baby cobe and lots of spanish. I did have one fish spool my abu garcia, I never even turned it. I've always had fun there but I still would like to catch a king. Anyway I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> I have fished the Triple S pier in June the last few years. They do have a couple spots on the "T" for king rigging. Plenty of bait to be had around then if you have some sabiki rigs. I usually catch them and put them straight on the hook because there is no comunity bait tank and they dont stay to fresh any way. All I have caught there so far was one baby cobe and lots of spanish. I did have one fish spool my abu garcia, I never even turned it. I've always had fun there but I still would like to catch a king. Anyway I hope that helps a little.


 *Yes,BY GOLLY!* He can spell,punctuate,and has good info as well..  

You da man narfpoint,*THANKYOU..*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ium stull tryn ta fugure wats suppuse ta be wrung wuth mallardtone-mans post, rude it and everythang luked purdy gude ta me. Hey DD about dat spullen teacher lady, day said she wus gonna be fine afder a few more treatmunts. *somedang about an nerzous brokedown*


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

see its funny when you guys do it on purpose, and just a single misspelling or grammar or typo or something like that I have no problem with. but misspelling a 4-letter word time and time again, and violating the most sacred rule in spellin "i before e except after c" just annoys me for some reason. I can talk funny jus like the rest a you'ns, an i ain't got no problems wid talkin in da southren dialeck on da boards cause dats who ya are.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lol.... i like me dat a whole lot sure do blue


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

There are several piers there and good surf fishing at Ft. Macon Park.
Bill


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Surf City, and Topsail Beach have some really good spots....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Flathead,you and I are all in da bottem of da class,an lernt spelin frum da same techer huh??


Dem boise dun no nuttin' bot spelin' ner dileck.  

Ain't whutchu spelt,hit's whutchu sed dat conts.

 

dat been sed,da Triple S and Sportsman's ees two gooduns.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Boarder*

Better watch that Rodwatcher.  Those piers at Surf City and Topsail are so old and falling down, someone could bet hurted.

Besides, the kings stay offshore there. Been fishing Topsail for 30+ years and yet to catch a king off a pier there.  

Emerald Isle has much better pier fishing for kings.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

So when did Internet posting become text messaging? Did I miss sumpin'? 

"by the way this is the internet I don't care if I spell anything right as long as the message can be understood" 

Dang. Let me go Google up that rule.  

BTW I give the ancients a pass (like DD  ) 'cause he didn't grow up with a keyboard in front of him.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Takes me 10x longer to type that marble-mouthed crap than it does to type regular...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

me too. i have to actually think about how to spell in southren, where as i can type regular speech pretty quick. ah reckin i kin handle it tho, its more funner to talk thisaway


----------



## obxrose (Apr 4, 2005)

*wait--wait-what was the question?*



EDMboarder said:


> well done mallardtone-man
> 
> now can someone answer the origanal question


origanal........
Is that a very personal reference to a certain organ?

Or is is perhaps something to do with the state of Oregon?

No - wait --- It's all about being anal???

I give up I'm lost


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

^^^^^hahaha i'm rollin here


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> So when did Internet posting become text messaging? Did I miss sumpin'?
> 
> "by the way this is the internet I don't care if I spell anything right as long as the message can be understood"
> 
> ...


 *Ancient?* hmmm,define?? 

Messages that ain't spelled right don't really bother me as bad as taking the time to answer someone's question,then see the answer you just posted over on another board,posted as thier answer to someone else's question,like they knew the answer in the first place.. Follow the "drift",Bernie??


----------



## floatinblues (Apr 4, 2005)

EDMboarder said:


> is there any good piers for kings near morhead cit/ atlantic beach


go to ocieanna or tripple S. Landed some nice cobia and kings there last couple of years.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

OBXROSE

   lol 

I got it.


----------



## obxrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> *Ancient?* hmmm,define??
> 
> Messages that ain't spelled right don't really bother me as bad as taking the time to answer someone's question,then see the answer you just posted over on another board,posted as thier answer to someone else's question,like they knew the answer in the first place.. Follow the "drift",Bernie??


I know...I know...me, me, me:
Ancient: adjective - meaning ain't chit they ain't seen or done...pronounced the same way

And hey DD---I believe that the Boarder is doing a little fishin' of his own...just not the same as you & I.


----------

